

Facebook Reportedly Offered $1 Billion to Acquire Snapchat - aabalkan
http://mashable.com/2013/10/26/facebook-snapchat/

======
sheikhimran01
its not yet confirmed though

~~~
aabalkan
Story also says that it happened a lot time ago.

